# Masking Guys



## cyguy (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm starting a drywall business and have a decent understanding of the cost of hanging and taping, but have recently hit a block when thinking about the other guys on the crew. How do I calculate cost of labor and time for scrapping and masking? 

Thanks


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

rates per hour + your profit ..... the best and the easy way


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Wing it at first. But as you do jobs keep track of the various costs. Keep track of the important measurement data on the jobs you are tracking. After a while you will come up with a set of component costs that you can use for bidding in the future. For example , how many average sticks of corner bead per square foot of wall space? How much time to install the corner bead? How many window wraps or linear feet of soffit? If you use Straight Flex or something similar to straighten bastard angles, how many linear feet of material and how much time to install it? Same can be said for cleanup. How many hours does it take to clean a job? Set up and remove scaffolding? How may square feet on the job? Note anything that might help or hinder the process on a particular job. The art is to not get stuck doing anything for free. But also price your work competitively. That way, when you are sure you are a competent estimator, and you lose a job to a cheaper competitor, you realize you didn't miss out on any profits. I wouldn't use anybody else's data.


----------



## cyguy (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks for the insight. I just started tracking everything and it's quite a process, but I know it will pay off. I'm glad I'm on the right track.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Endo has hit the nail on the head ...It takes time, but it's valuable data. also make sure you do things as quick and efficient as possible.keep to an average time to work to so your making profits then try to improve on it that way you can stay competitive 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## silb (Jan 11, 2017)

Good luck with the new business!


----------

